# Ponte vecchio basket dimensions



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all, as you know I am playing with naked PF ideas for my Caravel, anyway the ponte vecchio baskets seem like a good idea as a PV PF can be trimmed to fit and they are still available unlike caravel ones. Does anyone have one to hand they can get some measurements from? I have one on order from Bella barista but a genius idea has just hit me and I want to know if it has potential! What I need to know is the external dimension of the basket and lip at their widest, preferably accurately!

thanks

joe


----------

